# Suspending Jerkbaits



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Guys,

Being new, I want to post some of the things I learned from my freshwater bass fishing that work in saltwater. Many of the lures we use do cross over and the suspending jerkbait are one I see mentioned frequently. The folllowing article was written in 2008 so a lot of the new, and none of the saltwater lures are not included. An underlying reason I dug into the subject is a ridiculous came by one of the manufactures that their lure suspended motionless and wiggled in place and that physically impossible. 

Suspending Jerkbaits from a Different Prospective"

Suspending jerkbaits derive their name from of the way they are fished, and the weighting system used to achieve neutral buoyancy. These lures are fished primarily for bass in an erratic jerk-jerk pause type of retrieve. When stopped, the lure should remain motionless in the water. However, some baits are slightly buoyant and slowly rise to the surface. Buoyancy is also effected by water temperature.

This class of lures look like the traditional minnow bait (Rapala’s). Bait #1 in the radiograph (full-size image shown below) is a floating Rapala, you can see there is no weighting other than the hook hanger. Number 2 is a sinking Rapala for reference. The difference is the centrally located weight. The rest of the baits are suspending lures and use a variety of weighting systems.

As most of you are aware, this class of bait can be fished a lot of different ways and will catch a variety of fish species. When I listen to discussion about trolling for walleye, this style of bait often creeps into the discussions. However for this article I will concentrate on jerkbaits fished for bass.

In my opinion, the suspending jerkbait is one of the most technically demanding lures we fish. The bill shape and size; the right size; the right running depth; the attitude in the water; the line size; the right cadence; the length of pause; and the color can all make a huge difference in the lures’ productivity.

I know from the post on the bass forum that a lot of the regulars fish with, and have some success with suspending jerkbaits. I have a fascination with the bait and have tried most of the suspending jerkbaits on the market. My fascination is why one bait can be red-hot one day and then be badly out fished the next day. I want to understand why! Here is the kind of scenario that has fueled my fascination. My partner and I are preparing for the St. Jude tournament. The smallmouths on Lake Pepin are fairly active. I’m in the front of the boat fishing a clown pattern suspending Rouge, my partner is fishing a clown colored Husky Jerk. I’m getting the first shot at the fish but he is catching all the fish. I study his rhythm and mimic it as best possible, he still catch’s all the fish. We switch lures and I catch all the fish. The next day we both have Husky Jerks tied on and neither of us catch anything significant. I switch back to the Rouge and start ] catching quality fish. This was several years ago and I have seen it happen time and again with different combinations of baits. Why? It sure would help if there is a way to predict which jerkbait to tie on. Is there something other than color, size, shape, and appearance that makes a difference? The answer is yes, but how can we evaluate (understand) them? What can we do to better understand this class of bait. An obvious approach is to watch their action in the water. Unfortunately, the water in my stretch of the Mississippi is too dark to see a bait down 4 feet. and I don’t have pool so all I can do is mentally visualize what is happening.

A tool at my disposal is the ability to look inside without destroying the bait. The same thing can be accomplished visually with some of the translucent baits. One evening last winter, I brought a dozen lures to work and x-rayed them. I had hopes that I could see a significant difference in the weighting/rattle systems. Also, I wanted to get a look at the mechanisms that might cause a lure to “wiggle in-place” while suspended, as some manufacturers claim, all in search of a way to predict which bait/baits will produce.

Although there are a variety of weight distribution schemes, the x-ray does not unearth any secrets. Some manufacturers use a weight-transfer systems to improve casting. Others are using a combination of metals for balance and rattles. The bright white balls are likely steel or lead. The translucent (gray) objects are probably copper or brass. One manufacturer (#13) is using hollow beads like those used on spinnerbaits as rattles. What this x-ray does not reveal is that most of the weights are free to move side-to-side to create the rattling sound. I see no mechanism that would cause a lure to wiggle while suspended. Perhaps the lure is slightly buoyant and the flow of water over the back of the lure might make it rock from side-to-side? The only thing that caught my eye is the weight within the metal capsule (sound chamber) of the Smithwick Super Rogue (#12). This was fun but all-and-all it was a fruitless excursion.

Here are the lures in the radiograph: Number 1, Floating Rapala, 2 sinking Rapala, 3 Rapala Husky Jerk, 4 Rapala Long Cast Minnow, 5 Cabala’s Suspending Minnow (no longer sold and still one of my favorites), 6 BassMaster Suspending (sold by Bass Pro Shops), 7 Bass Pro XPS Suspending, 8 Yo-Zuri, 9 Bomber Long A, 10 Luck Craft Pointer, 11 Lucky Craft Flash Minnow, 12 Smithwick Super Rogue, and 13 Smithwick Signature Rogue. There are several other manufacturers that are not in this sample. Notably, the Strike King Wild Shiner. I order 2 last year and both appear to have the weight stuck in the back of the lure. When fished they sunk backwards in the water.

Although I wanted to use science to characterize these lures, the reality is there is no way to predict how a fish will react to it. This style of bait is notorious for its ability to arouse the curiosity of a bass. For now, all I can do is continue to experiment with lures, colors, and retrieves to see what triggers that curiosity.

There is a lot of good information published about how to fish these baits. I would like to add one observation. The biggest technical error I see with some anglers is their inability to fish the lure on a totally slack line. The tendency is to tighten the line in an attempt to feel the strike during the pause in the retrieve. The result is the lure continues moving forward, which can have a negative affect to the presentation.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Great writeup. Lots of Information and the XRay pic is sweet. 

I feel the same way for soft baits, super flukes or soft swimbaits should work just as fine as saltwater versions. 

Do you swap the hooks to something "more rust and corrosion resistant"?


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Great article John. Some very useful insights and some of the best visuals of lure design and construction ever. 

Really appreciate you sharing that with us.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Good read! The jerk bait has caught me alot of fish!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Last time I used a jerk bait I caught my boss.....


----------



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

NKlamerus said:


> Great writeup. Lots of Information and the XRay pic is sweet.
> 
> I feel the same way for soft baits, super flukes or soft swimbaits should work just as fine as saltwater versions.
> 
> Do you swap the hooks to something "more rust and corrosion resistant"?


Thanks...I plan on sticking with the stock hooks. Several members also recommend ticking with the sharper std hooks.


----------

